# WIRELESS_EXT missing from gentoo-sources 2.6.33-r1 [SOLVED]

## d_logan

It's just not in menuconfig, how do I enable it?Last edited by d_logan on Tue Apr 20, 2010 3:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep -i ext

```

----------

## DaggyStyle

try enabling the following:

NETDEVICES support at:

```

Location:                                                                     │   

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                           │   

```

WLAN support at

```

Location:                                                                     │   

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                           │   

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                               │   

```

IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP) at 

```

Location:                                                                     │   

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                           │   

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                               │   

  │         -> Wireless LAN (WLAN [=y])

```

that should enable it by default.

----------

## d_logan

I can't find the thread, but for whatever reason, in 2.6.33, it can't be enabled directly.  I had to enable CONFIG_HOSTAP to get CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT enabled.  It's working now. Marking solved.

----------

## hujuice

 *Kernel help wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> See <http://hostap.epitest.fi/> for more information about the
> 
> Host AP driver configuration and tools. This site includes
> ...

 

 :Shocked: 

It has been very hard to find for me too...

Regards,

HUjuice

----------

## solamour

I know this is an old, old thread, but I recently encountered the same problem and ended up spending more time than I expected with the kernel 4.9.x. I'd like to share what I found in case it might help others.

Yes, you need to enable HOSTAP to get WIRELESS_EXT (I'm not sure WIRELESS_EXT exists on its own entry in the kernel configuration). But HOSTAP is buried in WLAN_VENDOR_INTERSIL, so if WLAN_VENDOR_INTERSIL is not enabled, you won't see HOSTAP either.

```

Device Drivers

    Network device support (NETDEVICES)

        Wireless LAN (WLAN)

            Intersil devices (WLAN_VENDOR_INTERSIL)

                IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP) (HOSTAP)

```

__

sol

----------

